# push not working with rogers yahoo?



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I have Rogers obviously with my iPhone. I turned on the push feature in settings. I use my iPhone with my Rogers Yahoo mail. I thought push would work like the blackberry with instant emails. My dad has the storm I bought for him for christmas, and its instant when I send him an email. I am going on 10 min with nothing, I have to actually go in mail for it to pull it down.

Does Rogers Yahoo mail not support push? Is there something I am missing for this to work?

Latest update of the iPhone software.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Push mail is only available with MobileMe or a Microsoft Exchange server.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

John Clay said:


> Push mail is only available with MobileMe or a Microsoft Exchange server.


That might explain why push doesnt work with rogers yahoo lol

Thanks


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

Push is available with Yahoo! mail as well... if you have your Rogers email setup in Yahoo! and configure it for IMAP on the iPhone the push works fine... I setup my Dad exactly like this and it works perfect.

Push is not limited by the iPhone, but your email provider, which needs to support IMAP and Push... The "dumb" thing about Yahoo! mail is they don't support IMAP to email clients other than the iPhone... and Gmail currently doesn't enable Push for IMAP! One day............


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

G-Mo said:


> Push is available with Yahoo! mail as well... if you have your Rogers email setup in Yahoo! and configure it for IMAP on the iPhone the push works fine... I setup my Dad exactly like this and it works perfect.
> 
> Push is not limited by the iPhone, but your email provider, which needs to support IMAP and Push... The "dumb" thing about Yahoo! mail is they don't support IMAP to email clients other than the iPhone... and Gmail currently doesn't enable Push for IMAP! One day............



How do I configure this then? I am in the options of my Rogers Yahoo webmail and dont see anything for IMAP. A google search has brought up nothing for me, unless I am just not asking it the right way.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

wonderings said:


> How do I configure this then? I am in the options of my Rogers Yahoo webmail and dont see anything for IMAP. A google search has brought up nothing for me, unless I am just not asking it the right way.


You have already done it! Not all Rogers users are configured to use Yahoo! mail, especially if they have an older Rogers accounts... Now, on your iPhone, when you "Add Acccount" your Rogers email, you need to do it through the YAHOO! MAIL "wizard" (not Other)... This will setup the correct Apple IMAP Push server and everything you need... works perfect!

http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=7044&stc=1&d=1234368385

http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=7045&stc=1&d=1234368385

Edit: Added screenshots


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

G-Mo said:


> You have already done it! Not all Rogers users are configured to use Yahoo! mail, especially if they have an older Rogers accounts... Now, on your iPhone, when you "Add Acccount" your Rogers email, you need to do it through the YAHOO! MAIL "wizard" (not Other)... This will setup the correct Apple IMAP Push server and everything you need... works perfect!
> 
> http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=7044&stc=1&d=1234368385
> 
> ...


Well I deleted my email on the iPhone, and set it up again. I set it up, checking on the yahoo mail button and put my info. Emails load as they should, but still no push. Push is turned on in my settings. Guess my iPhone just doesnt like my rogers yahoo address. I only get the email if I go into the mail app, then it downloads right away.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

wonderings said:


> Well I deleted my email on the iPhone, and set it up again. I set it up, checking on the yahoo mail button and put my info. Emails load as they should, but still no push. Push is turned on in my settings. Guess my iPhone just doesnt like my rogers yahoo address. I only get the email if I go into the mail app, then it downloads right away.


How long are you waiting to be push notified... even though it's called push, I have found there can be a few minute delay between sending an email and the iPhone notifying me... I have found that with both Yahoo! Mail and Exchange Server accounts...


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

G-Mo said:


> How long are you waiting to be push notified... even though it's called push, I have found there can be a few minute delay between sending an email and the iPhone notifying me... I have found that with both Yahoo! Mail and Exchange Server accounts...


Well I sent a test email from a gmail account just after I finished that last post. I checked about 1 min ago from this post, nothing till I loaded the mail app, then it checked for mail and downloaded it.


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

My experience with Yahoo Push has been the same. At times I can get an email within 3-5 minutes of sending it. However most of the time I only get email when my interval for fetch is activated. It's really annoying because I made the switch to Yahoo for their Push service, yet I'm getting nothing of the sorts.

_edit_You got me to Googling and I found a free Exchange server: mail2web.com

I looked for some reviews and about.com had one and PC Mag had one as well. No mention of being malicious so I think it turns out good. Even some random blogs had no worries about being malicious.

With mail2web you can access your accounts via their interface on the web. It offers free Push via Exchange for mobile devices. I have no problems using this service because all the mail2web email account is doing for me is Push email for MSN notifications from Beejive. The Push test was almost instant, 100x better than Yahoo's implementation.

Might be worth looking into.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

alamarco said:


> My experience with Yahoo Push has been the same. At times I can get an email within 3-5 minutes of sending it. However most of the time I only get email when my interval for fetch is activated. It's really annoying because I made the switch to Yahoo for their Push service, yet I'm getting nothing of the sorts.
> 
> _edit_You got me to Googling and I found a free Exchange server: mail2web.com
> 
> ...


I'm had the same experience...mail2web is a great service (both paid and free), and is reliable... Yahoo iPhone Push (which includes Rogers) is mixed, sometimes it works fine, but it seems it falls appart often...

Just to clear things up, there are 3 ways of pushing email to the iPhone:

-Have an Exchange connection (probably the best, mail2web will do it for free with their domain, charge you for yours)
-MobileMe, overpriced and doesn't work well (from my experience)
-Yahoo, free but rarely works...

There are NO other ways to have PUSH on the iPhone (at the moment)...the reason it works so well on your dad's blackberry is RIM has a solid infrascture behind it, while Apple has both locked down the iPhones email and not provided a back end...


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

*~*

you may have to do a re-start of the phone to get it pushing properly... i found that when i turned 'push' off, just to play around with the prefs, it took a hard re-start for the pref to take effect... so, hold down the power button until you get the red slider, power off, and then re-start...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Just to clear things up, there are 3 ways of pushing email to the iPhone:
> 
> -Have an Exchange connection (probably the best, mail2web will do it for free with their domain, charge you for yours)
> -MobileMe, overpriced and doesn't work well (from my experience)
> ...


The above information isn't accurate.

Any IMAP based email server with IDLE will work with Push notification on the iPhone.

Where did the BlackBerry come from??


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> The above information isn't accurate.
> 
> Any IMAP based email server with IDLE will work with Push notification on the iPhone.
> 
> Where did the BlackBerry come from??


No it won't, the iPhone does NOT support the IMAP idle function...

If I'm wrong (I'm not), please show me the setting, I'd love to turn it on for Gmail...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> No it won't, the iPhone does NOT support the IMAP idle function...
> 
> If I'm wrong (I'm not), please show me the setting, I'd love to turn it on for Gmail...


Gmail's IMAP server does not presently support IDLE... I have an IMAP server with IDLE at work and it pushes to my iPhone fine... It's how Yahoo! Mail is implementing it's Push, with a custom IMAP server for Apple only.

[EDIT: imap.apple.yahoo.com is Yahoo!'s custom IMAP server for the iPhone and iPod touch -- doesn't work with anything but!]


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

delete.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

Script Kiddie said:


> This is the big iPhone "suprise" - push only works for mobileme accounts (and Exchange ActiveSync).
> If you need push email for other domains the iPhone is not for you.


To be fair, you can use Push from other domains through an Exchange hosting service (a little bit of a hassle to set up), but you will have to pay extra...

If push email is important, I'd suggest a Blackberry...


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> To be fair, you can use Push from other domains through an Exchange hosting service (a little bit of a hassle to set up), but you will have to pay extra...


You can use mail2web's free Exchange hosting, and you can configure your computer and iPhone to send "as" whatever address you want...

For example, I have an mail2web Exchange account "called" [email protected] which I use for sending and receiving email as "[email protected]"...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> You can use mail2web's free Exchange hosting, and you can configure your computer and iPhone to send "as" whatever address you want...
> 
> For example, I have an mail2web Exchange account "called" [email protected] which I use for sending and receiving email as "[email protected]"...


For sure, and thats a pretty good solution if you don't need desktop sync (you'll have to manually check the ones you've read)..

So what about that IMAP IDLE?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> So what about that IMAP IDLE?


See post #15!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> See post #15!


Well, I stand corrected..

Thats interesting, what settings are you using on the phone for this to work? Did you turn off the 15 min check and set it to manual?


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Well, I stand corrected..
> 
> Thats interesting, what settings are you using on the phone for this to work? Did you turn off the 15 min check and set it to manual?


When I configed my iPhone for the work IMAP server it automatically determined it was Push.

So, under Settings -> Fetch New Data -> Advanced -> my work account, Push (under Select Schedule) is selected (instead of Fetch)...


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2007)

G-Mo said:


> When I configed my iPhone for the work IMAP server it automatically determined it was Push.
> 
> So, under Settings -> Fetch New Data -> Advanced -> my work account, Push (under Select Schedule) is selected (instead of Fetch)...


Very cool! Thanks for the info, I'm going to have to look into getting something like this going...


----------



## thadley (Jul 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> -MobileMe, overpriced and doesn't work well (from my experience)


Just as an aside, I've had MobileMe for a few months now and have had zero problems with it. Mail pushes very quickly. I'll often have a bit of a race when I'm at my computer to read an e-mail that pops up on here before it can get to my iPhone and make it vibe and ding. Not, you know, on purpose, it's kind of just an automatic reaction.

It might be overpriced, I can't really disagree with that, but having everything sync and push without having to actually physically sync is really great. But really only if you use iCal and don't mind forwarding Gmail or Yahoo to Me. 

Anyway, just my two cents!


----------



## alamarco (Aug 31, 2008)

Word of warning. After using ActiveSync it's terrible on the battery. Really drained the life out of my iPhone and I didn't even use the phone that much. Maybe 5 emails tops and the battery was being used like crazy. Useful technology though .


----------



## dgreensp (Oct 14, 2005)

I have tried this and it works great on the iPhone, but I can't seem to get mail2web setup on Apple Mail's program so I end up with duplicate e-mails because I have to use my personal domain's settings instead on my desktop. Any suggestions?



G-Mo said:


> You can use mail2web's free Exchange hosting, and you can configure your computer and iPhone to send "as" whatever address you want...
> 
> For example, I have an mail2web Exchange account "called" [email protected] which I use for sending and receiving email as "[email protected]"...


----------

